# Turbo Manifold to Turbo Bolts Won't stay tight



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey everyone.. after rebuilding my motor GA16DET. the car has since been running very well..
recently ive been having a hard time wit the 4 Bolts connecting the turbo manifold to the turbo itself.. i have replaced them 3 times so far. i have used lock washers with grade 8 bolts. and they hold up for a lil bit.. but will eventually loosen up and fall out.
any ideas on how i can keep the bolts tight so that im not loosing power


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

use lock tight dude.


----------



## CrimsonSR20DE (Sep 26, 2007)

Yea Red lock tight or try some pluming thread tape. if u want to get getto u could just use superglue or duct tape maybe even jb weld...haha


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

After you drive the car around retighten the bolts. When the metal cools it will contract and next time it heats up and expands you won't have to keep retightening them.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I use stainless bolts in that location. The good thing is that they will hold, the bad thing is that after they are heat cycled enough times they seize together so you pretty much have to break them to take them off. 

You could have the manifold tapped and use studs like the OEM SR20 turbo manifold does. You can also safety wire the bolts if you wanted too. 

Even the high temp loctite will have a hard time withstanding the heat in that location.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i had that same problem when i was a 1.6 turbo. only 1 bolt actually ever came completely off though. now i have an sr20 with threaded holes, and i can safely say that its waaay easier, not just to keep them on, but to take off as well. thread some holes in there like wes suggested


----------

